# Excitment Barking



## CindyT (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi everyone. This is my first post on this forum, I will get to introducing myself in the proper place but in the meantime I need some input.

I have a 6 y/o GSD named Zeus. He's a great dog, we do agility and obedience. My problem is his excitement barking. He barks when playing, it's driving us and I'm sure the neighbors crazy. Yesterday I had my family over and Zeus LOVES the pool and the kids. My niece and nephew were in the pool and he barks and barks, swims and barks some more, runs around the pool barking, swims and barks! I can't catch him, if I am able to get him and put him in the house he barks non stop while anyone is in the pool and when he finally gets let out he is even more wild. He barks when he is playing with the other dogs. It is very annoying!

He does the same thing if I try and walk all three of my dogs together.
I walk him by himself and he's a perfect angel, never pulls, never barks 
but with all 3 he's a maniac.

Any suggestions how to teach him to play without barking? 

Thanks!

Cindy


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Welcome to the board. The only thing I can think of is to teach him to bark on command. Some of 'em like the sound of their own voice too well.


----------

